# Connecticut Carniolans



## Cyrus Brewster (Aug 26, 2009)

If you're talking about Full Bloom Apiaries, I second your thumbs up. Got some queens from him this year and they're laying machines.


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

what about producing honey, calmness, and disease?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have a couple which are 2 years old. Very calm, no treatment needed so far. Very low mite counts [I do treat hives that need treatment]. However, not the best producers in my yards. Pinched a couple this spring who were not building up very well. I ordered some more this year to continue the test of them. Will be buying cells from him next year.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Alan (Full Bloom Apiaries) is a great guy. Always willing to talk and offer advice. I have used his queens and they have been fantastic. Very calm. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

No problems here. They've done well in central Indiana. And a second to Alan being superb with customer service.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

I called Alan in July and again around mid August wanting to get queens to re-queen with, left messages with phone number both times, never got a call back from him. I don't know how you guys get to talk to him. I will try again though, I hear he has a good queens.


----------



## LAC (Sep 19, 2008)

I purchased a five frame Nuc from Alan (Full Bloom Apiaries) and Im very pleased with it. Here's a quick run down. 
All E-Mails were answered on time.
Pick update of June 13 was met on time.
Hivewhare quality was very good. Fully drawn out comb and wooden frames were in good condition. Nuc, is reuseable / plastic type.
Queen is still laying an excellent brood pattern and she was marked.
Nuc contained a good quantity of bees.
Bees are calm on the comb and very gentle.


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I purchased 2 queens from him this year for splits (the first queen didn't take). The second one is building up a 5 frame nuc nicely, I will try to overwinter the nuc and move them to a 10 frame in the spring. Alan is a very nice fellow, very free with information and tips. I will be buying from him again in the spring.


----------



## psisk (Jul 21, 2011)

They are the most gentle bees I have ever seen. They will slow way down on brood production when there is no flow. Dont know how well they will make honey because of our slow year and this is my first year for them.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Just saw this thread- Got my 5 frame nuc from Alan on June 20th If I remember correctly. The girls are calm as can bee. So far they have 2 -10 frame deeps drawn (mostly natural) a couple of frames w/foundation in top deep to get them drawing straight. the top box now has 9 frames full of honey 3/4 capped w/ one to go. Bottom last i checked 1st. week in september had a good supply of honey and lots of brood in a good pattern. They seem like they are chuggin along- ready for winter. Goldenrod is about out here so I think they have just about everything they need. I fed maybe 2 qts. of 1:1 when I first got them and then let them do their thing. No feeding since then. Any honey they have made so far is staying with them for the winter.

Very happy so far!


----------

